# Low cost addition to your haunt...



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Last year we had out haunted graveyard in our front yard. One of the coolest things we did was use clear painters plastic drop cloths. They are about $2-3 at Home Depot for 15ft of so. What we did was cut large squares to fit over our windows, Tacked them at the top of the window only, then ripped or "tore" the plastic to shreds for a really creepy look. Hit them with a bit of black and brown spray paint looks like ghostly curtains. The effect was great as they are heavy enough to lift in the wind but slow enough to give a great effect by not blowing wildly..

The key to this is to tear them, not cut them with a razor, grab hand fulls of the material and pull holes in it, rip the ends. It gets very wrinkles and tattered, this is what you want. If its windy, its great, add a couple of layers with a small fan to get a really great effect. Wind kills your fog machine effects but this can help replace that.

I dont have pics (maybe 1) as our camera took blurry shots last year. I will post it.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

personally, I see wind as the enemy as it always will damage something else, but other than that I think thats a really cool idea I might try


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I agree..*

But like I said, it can add to the effect if the foggers are getting cancelled out by the wind. We had alot of wind last year and had this stuff all over the house. Looked incredible when we got a huge gust. I also had the windows boarded up and burned the planks with a torch to look older.

The only thing I can equate this to is an old swamp bog house, broken down, old, windows broken, with curtains hanging out, blowing in the wind, that is the picture I got with that on my house. Give the whole house an over all "old" look to it.

Its one of those really cheap effects that can really add to your whole haunt.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sounds like a good idea! If wind is ever an issue for me i will definatly try this.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

You could just stick a Air hockey fan under the window and get the same effect! and hope not for wind!


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

*Fun with Guaze*

Another great Idea is unwrapping a roll of sports guaze and taking some cheap water based paint and painting it black's reds it looks like creepy cloth but it gets stiffer you place it in the path and make people walk through it.


----------

